# Spiele HDD auf neue SSD kopieren - wie am Besten?



## BobDobalina (7. August 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe mir für meine Spiele eine 500Gb SSD zugelegt, die meine alte 500GB HDD ersetzen soll. Auf der Festplatte sind neben ein paar Daten vor allen Dingen Spiele installiert. Da ich nicht weiß, ob es daher so sinnvoll ist einfach nur alles ganz normal von HDD auf SSD zu kopieren, wollte ich fragen, wie ich da am Besten vorgehe. Im Internet habe ich diverse Klon-Tools gefunden, aber die scheinen alle eher mittelmäßig bewertet worden zu sein.


----------



## derGronf (7. August 2015)

Hallo BobDobalina,

das kommt auf deine Spiele an. Steam kannste ohne weiteres verschieben, bei Einhaltung der nötigen Vorbereitung. EA mags nicht, die laden sich neu runter, egal ob sie richtig liegen. Wenn du Pech hast, dann starten die Spiele nicht, weil sie nicht installiert worden sind. Am Ende kommt es drauf an. Mach doch einfach strg+c und strg+v und guck, was passiert.
Probieren geht über studieren.

In seltenen Fällen kann allerdings dein Computer explodieren. Also immer unterm Schreibtisch verstecken, wenn es an der Tür klingelt.

derGronf


----------



## BobDobalina (7. August 2015)

Also macht es keinen Unterschied im Grunde genommen, ob ich Copy&Paste mache, oder ein Tool dazu verwende? In der Regel klappen alle Spiele, dich installiert habe auch dann, wenn ich Windows frisch installiert habe


----------



## Ramons01 (7. August 2015)

Ich habe mit Windows 10 den PC neu aufgesetzt und somit musste ich Steam und Co neu installieren. Standardmäßig wollen die ja auf die C: Platte, aber ich habe auch extra ne SSD für die wichtigen Games.

Hast du die Spiele aktuell installiert, würde ich folgendes machen:

1. Games sichern (bei Steam den ganzen Steamapps Ordner sichern)
2. Ordner merken in dem Steam Games oder Origin Games drinnen sind
3. Steam und Co deinstallieren
4. Auf neuer SSD die Spieleordner anlegen (Schritt nur für Origin, bei mir liegen die Games auf D:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games) und Spiele reinkopieren
5. Steam und Co installieren, wichtig ich würde sie auf die SSD installieren lassen, danach kannst du deinen Steamapps Ordner einfach mit dem frischen von Steam ersetzen.
6. Programme starten und Spiele installieren lassen, bei mir hat Steam und Origin gescannt und das Spiel installiert und nichts neu geladen, weil sie schon auf der Platte waren.

Es kann aber trotzdem zu Problemen kommen, da ich öfters mal mit CoD MW3 in Steam Probleme hatte...manchmal ging es und manchmal wollte er es neu herunterladen, aber bisher war dies das einzige Game. 

Übrigens, wenn dein Platz für Steam auf der SSD zu klein wird, dann kannst du in Steam einfach eine zweite Bibliothek anlegen lassen und z.B. manche Games auf die HDD installieren.


----------



## BobDobalina (7. August 2015)

Hi,

ja ich musste wegen GTA 5 von der HDD (D auf HDD (E extra einen Steam "Extended" Ordner erstellen. Mittlerweile habe ich aber meine Spielefestplatte noch etwas bereinigt und unter anderem einen 4 Jahre alten WoW Ordner gelöscht. Jetzt sollte ich problemlos GTA 5 und alle Spiele auf der 500GB SSD unterbringen können und dabei noch rudn 50GB Reserve haben. Wie gesagt installieren musste ich bisher beim Windows frisch installieren nicht. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob es anders ist, wenn ich jetzt nachträglich die Spiele auf ne andere Platte kopiere


----------

